

New York lawyer files trademark on the term Bitcoin - shiftpgdn
http://i.imgur.com/HALV8.png

======
citadrianne
This isn't going anywhere. It will be reviewed sometime around August 22:
[http://tarr.uspto.gov/servlet/tarr?regser=serial&entry=8...](http://tarr.uspto.gov/servlet/tarr?regser=serial&entry=85353491)
"New application will be assigned to an examining attorney approximately 3
months after filing date."

And if you do a search for 'Magellan Capital,' who filed the trademark, their
trademark is dead.

------
walrus
Why do people even do this kind of thing? The person who registered the
trademark obviously knows the term 'bitcoin' was already in use. Does this
person just want to make other peoples' lives more of a hassle?

